# Hello all!



## JJWilson (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello Everybody! I'm JJWilson, JJ or Wilson whatever you would like to call me. I'm a huge WW2 Aviation enthusiast and have been since the age of about 3 or 4. I'm 17 years old and live in Arizona U.S.A, I'm currently a Senior in High School, and will be potentially getting my pilots license soon. I am an avid airshow fan, and I go to just about every airshow in Arizona and many in the surrounding states. I also am a member of WW2Forums.com and post there frequently. Can't wait to learn more, and share my passion for WW2 aviation with you all!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi JJ, welcome from England.
Whereabouts in Arizona are you ?
A friend of mine has a sister living in Phoenix, who was over here a month ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome aboard the forum, shipmate, from chilly Vermont, where on the first day of spring at 1030Z, the OAT is hovering around 7°F.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome aboard JJ, there's a lot of great resources to learn from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome JJ. It's refreshing to have a young person interested in the older aircraft and the history of WW II.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 21, 2018)

Yep, I echo that. Welcome aboard and stick around.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JJWilson (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! To answer your question Airframes, I live in Gilbert. I plan on sticking around, and am trying to recruit one or two more WW2 aviation enthusiasts around my same age to the Forums here. I love all aspects of Aviation, and find aerial warfare in the modern, Vietnam, and Korean war era to be fascinating and intriguing, but WW2 is by far my favorite war to read and learn about. I hope to contribute to this great site, and will be eagerly searching for more questions to be answered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 23, 2018)

JJWilson said:


> Hello Everybody! I'm JJWilson, JJ or Wilson whatever you would like to call me. I'm a huge WW2 Aviation enthusiast and have been since the age of about 3 or 4. I'm 17 years old and live in Arizona U.S.A, I'm currently a Senior in High School, and will be potentially getting my pilots license soon. I am an avid airshow fan, and I go to just about every airshow in Arizona and many in the surrounding states. I also am a member of WW2Forums.com and post there frequently. Can't wait to learn more, and share my passion for WW2 aviation with you all!!


Wow!

Hi dear JJ! How are you? 
Nice to have you here.
Best wishes for you and Happy Nowrooz!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JJWilson (Mar 23, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Wow!
> 
> Hi dear JJ! How are you?
> Nice to have you here.
> Best wishes for you and Happy Nowrooz!


Hello Artesh! Have I met you before? Are you TIRDAD from WW2 Forums?!?! Happy Nowrooz to you as well!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 23, 2018)

JJWilson said:


> Hello Artesh! Have I met you before? Are you TIRDAD from WW2 Forums?!?! Happy Nowrooz to you as well!!


Yes!
Me and my Friend plus another guy, use 1 account!
Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JJWilson (Mar 23, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Yes!
> Me and my Friend plus another guy, use 1 account!
> Thank you!


Wow this is great!! It's awesome to see you here my friend, how have you been?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 23, 2018)

JJWilson said:


> Wow this is great!! It's awesome to see you here my friend, how have you been?


Thank you!
We are active in most of military Forums / sites!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JJWilson (Mar 23, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Thank you!
> We are active in most of military Forums / sites!


Yeah, one wasn't enough for me .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 23, 2018)

JJWilson said:


> Yeah, one wasn't enough for me .


What pilot you want to be?
You said you will receive your license soon!


----------



## Elmas (Mar 23, 2018)

Greetings from Sardinia, an Island in the Med that has seen a lot of airplane activity in WWII.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 23, 2018)

JJWilson said:


> I'm currently a Senior in High School, and will be potentially getting my pilots license soon.


Good for you, JJ. How far along are you in your flying lessons? Solo yet? Or are your shirt tails still intact? Enjoy your flight training. You'll look back on it as the most uplifting period of your lifetime. Something that can't be taken away from you after the fact, no matter what. Even when you can't fly anymore, the experience stays with you.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JJWilson (Mar 24, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> What pilot you want to be?
> You said you will receive your license soon!


I don't want to go into the Airline industry, or the military particularly, being an instructor would be awesome to build up hours and then look for something else, I love flying but I'm not sure I will pursue a career in that field. I haven't started lessons at all actually, in the next few months is when that might potentially be happening. My ultimate goal of course is to fly warbirds and that, volunteering for the CAF or other organizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 24, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 24, 2018)

JJWilson said:


> I don't want to go into the Airline industry, or the military particularly, being an instructor would be awesome


Wise man! You can make good money in the airlines (if you're lucky), but the lifestyle sucks. Military flying can be a thrill and a half when you're young, but I've seen too many burned out older ones flying a desk and just hanging on til retirement.(or getting RIFed at 19 years) Corporate flying can be classy and sometimes even well paid, but incompatible with anything like a normal life. And a freight dog is the lowest lifeform in the sky, but probably the most proficient.
My 5000+ hours of flight instructing are the most sastisfying memory of my flying days, despite the poverty that went with it.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

